# Mad River Flows



## Madtrouter (Feb 20, 2016)

What do people consider the fishable flow rates for the upper sections of the Mad? As it is quite the journey out there I need to do a better job of checking this info. 

Also I've read and heard that car break ins were happening a lot out there. Is that still the case or have they caught the bad guys?

Thanks.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Interested too. I have always wanted to fish it but don't really know where to start. I have heard of the break ins and that kinda makes me nervous about parking.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

Included you will find a very good indicator for Mad River flow
https://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03267000. Check this website for flow. I usually will go when the river is < 250 to 300 ft3/sec. The wading is tough > 250 Ft3/sec IMHO. Check after a heavy rain. The levels will drop for 2 to 4 days. Right now the levels are steady but a bit low.
Break-ins used to happen on County Line Rd. If they still do, I don't know. Go north of County Line and go to a site not readily accessed by a 55MPH road IMHO. Do not have your rod case in your car. Keep your car MT of anything that looks like a thief would steal it. I have practiced this for 15 years and no break-ins.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

With respect to the break-ins, they caught the schmuck a little over a year ago. The knuckle head broke into a car taking the visible contents which included an iphone that had GPS tracking enabled. Did not take long before they tracked the buffoon down at his residence and arrested the idiot; they charged him with all the reported auto break-ins that occurred there and he is happily doing time. Makes me wonder where this guy got his Neanderthal lobotomy performed.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking at the gauge, yesterday would have been yummy for streamer fishing. On the drop, hovering around 200cfs.


----------

